
Show HN: X11Color Java enum - javatooling
https://gist.github.com/JavaTooling/2223b53c169cda539dc24e5db8a5ce39
======
javatooling
Just names and rgb values. Created from wikipedia entry on web colors with
some copy-and-past and some regexps. Googled for something like this, but
could not find. Needed it, now it exists and could be usefull for others as
well, so posted it as a gist.

------
dk8996
Nice job. Needed something like this, we couldn't find it as well. Thanks for
sharing.

~~~
javatooling
Good - thanks :)

